# Gyro or Stabilizer



## thecadgod (Nov 2, 2010)

Anyone using a gyro or camera stabilizer? They can range in price from a few hundred to a few thousand. Anyone have any experience with 1?





https://www.youtube.com/user/thecadgod619


----------



## januse1 (Feb 15, 2015)

thecadgod said:


> Anyone using a gyro or camera stabilizer? They can range in price from a few hundred to a few thousand. Anyone have any experience with 1?


I bought the feiyu tech g4 gimbal for the goPro (they also sell them for phones and dedicated camcorders) and my experience so far has been amazing. I have no personal footage riding since i havent gone out yet this season due to lack of winter in new england.... but here is a very well done video someone else made so you can see the results.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

thecadgod said:


> Anyone using a gyro or camera stabilizer? They can range in price from a few hundred to a few thousand. Anyone have any experience with 1?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the removu s1. On order from iniegogo. They are not shipping till march. So wont get to use it this year


----------



## thecadgod (Nov 2, 2010)

januse1 said:


> I bought the feiyu tech g4 gimbal for the goPro (they also sell them for phones and dedicated camcorders) and my experience so far has been amazing. I have no personal footage riding since i havent gone out yet this season due to lack of winter in new england.... but here is a very well done video someone else made so you can see the results.


Thanks for the reply, are you able to use the GoPro with the weather proof case?





https://www.youtube.com/user/thecadgod619


----------



## januse1 (Feb 15, 2015)

thecadgod said:


> Thanks for the reply, are you able to use the GoPro with the weather proof case?


Unfortunately no, just the bare go Pro. The guy who shot that video says he just used electrical tape to tape off the slots and port openings and uses a simple clear lens cover for the go pro. Saw few skiing and riding videos with people using that setup. I can't wait to finally be able to try it out on my own.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

Thats the beauty of the removu s1. It comes with waterproof case amd can use any go pro mount

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

larrytbull said:


> Thats the beauty of the removu s1. It comes with waterproof case amd can use any go pro mount
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


That remains to be seen. The waterproof housing has not been seen so far. And the benefit of being able to use Gopro mounts also seems questionable - the thing currently appears so heavy that the Gopro mounts might not reliably hold it.
Track record of Removu on previous projects has been that they start out with high ambitions but usability of the final product only so-so. Hope this one turns out better, but I chose to wait until they get the actual gimbal out rather than participate in the crowdfunding campaign. But unfortunately, they are already several months behind schedule after 'many unexpected problems'.


----------



## thecadgod (Nov 2, 2010)

SGboarder said:


> That remains to be seen. The waterproof housing has not been seen so far. And the benefit of being able to use Gopro mounts also seems questionable - the thing currently appears so heavy that the Gopro mounts might not reliably hold it.
> Track record of Removu on previous projects has been that they start out with high ambitions but usability of the final product only so-so. Hope this one turns out better, but I chose to wait until they get the actual gimbal out rather than participate in the crowdfunding campaign. But unfortunately, they are already several months behind schedule after 'many unexpected problems'.


Looks like their "1-click" system uses a waterproof case from Removu... Im not a fan of buying the 1st version of much. Im thinkn FTG4 is the best option, being very careful with it and only using it on blue bird days.

Thank you all for the insight and suggestions.




https://www.youtube.com/user/thecadgod619


----------



## thecadgod (Nov 2, 2010)

Ended up getting the Feiyu G4 and let me tell you it is worth every penny. Stabilization is amazing. I can't believe it took me this long to get one of these... 

Made a quick video of a family trip using it, if you want to check it out.





Here is one with out the G4.


----------

